

What is Life? - n2n3
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/What_Is_Life%3F

======
humbledrone
The book is a very interesting read. It's easy to take our modern
understanding of genetics for granted. "What is Life?" contains Schrödinger's
musings on what kind of matter could be responsible for heredity; an
"aperiodic crystal," as he refers to it. I found fascinating both the things
that he got right and the places where he was way off base.

~~~
falava
It's one of the books that I'm currently reading :)

It's from 1944 so it may be a little bit outdated, but there are plenty of
physic laws that has not changed that much since then.

I've yet to finish the book, but I like the ideas that life is self-organizing
agents that make order taking it from the disordered environment (negative
entropy inside the agent but surely greater entropy in the outside). And that
we need new laws to explain that behaviour.

Stephen Wolfram NKS may be right about some of this things.

